# Topics > Smart things > Smart skis >  Advanced Sensor - System PIQ ROBOT + 1 Ski Strap, tracker, PIQ Sport Intelligence, Paris, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - PIQ Sport Intelligence

Contributor - Rossignol

----------


## Airicist

Rossignol and PIQ Sport Intelligence present the first-ever connected ski

Published on Feb 6, 2017

----------

